# Bob mini Manual Jack Plate



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

see also previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1235777190


----------



## Jimmy_Huh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

